
New demand for old farm tractors because they're low tech - sdoering
https://boingboing.net/2020/01/06/new-demand-for-very-old-farm-t.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21971545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21971545)

